# TRP visa renewal and appeal time frames



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

Does anybody know if there is a 'legal' time frame for TRP renewals and TRP renewal appeals?

I am aware that currently VFS website says 8 weeks for both, but I am wondering if there is anything in writing from DHA that states how long the waiting time should be?

It is hard to know when to go down the legal route with a letter of demand if there are no clear guidelines.

Thanks a lot


----------



## jam0520 (Mar 30, 2015)

any update on the application yet? waiting for mine too..


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

No... Nothing yet! 9 weeks and counting. How long have you been waiting?


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Have been waiting since December. I had to appeal for the same reason (SA Police clearance not returned to me on time - submitted receipt etc but the TR was rejected so I had to appeal.)

I was supposed to leave to visit home next week for the first time in 2 years for my sisters wedding but looks like I will now have to cancel the flight (booked last September when this was not an issue) otherwise I will be banned from re-entering for 5 years. I cannot risk that since myself & my SA husband are expecting our first child in July.

Was also told 8 weeks to 3 months max :-( as with everyone else, no help from anywhere.

Not sure what any of us can do about it.


----------



## wackz (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am in the same situation. I appealed my rejection due to missing police clearance:

Started my TRP (Study permit) extension already in November 2014 when I applied for the PCC...Police Clearance was done on January 5 but misplaced somewhere at the Criminal records center in Pretoria. It did not make it back in time before 31st of Jan, when my Visa expired. Therefore I applied for extension without the PCC(received my PCC on 2nd Feb ..). Obviously my application got rejected and got the result quite early. Appealed with PCC on 23rd Feb (acc. to online tracking the application was sent to DHA on Feb 25) and have been waiting since (7 weeks).

Any updates from your side? Anyone got their appeal back yet and has an info on the timeline? Or are you all still waiting?

I really need to go back to Germany in June (already have a flight for the 15th) for around 4 weeks and therefore need my Visa. Exiting the country without is not an option as I need to finish my Master studies here and therefore cannot afford getting banned for 5 years...
Are there any options to expedite the process? How can I make sure to get my appeal back before June?




DB05 said:


> I was supposed to leave to visit home next week for the first time in 2 years for my sisters wedding but looks like I will now have to cancel the flight (booked last September when this was not an issue) otherwise I will be banned from re-entering for 5 years.


I hope you received your visa in time?! What did you end up doing?


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Wackz

Seems like there are so many people with the same issue. I have still not received my result and I ended up having to cancel my flight (wedding is this Saturday :-( ) and am now just hoping it is going to come through so I can get on with things, I'm now worried its going to make a problem when applying for the birth certificate. I have heard that there are people waiting 8 months for an appeal.

VFS tracking just says sent to home affairs on 22/12/14. I spoke to people at VFS and was told it was being 'escalated' but have heard nothing since and now no-one replies anymore.

I really hope yours comes through - let me know if it does. 

Has anyone else gotten theirs back?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Moto80 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a 'legal' time frame for TRP renewals and TRP renewal appeals?
> 
> ...


Hi Moto, 

Before the new regulations, DHA receipts used to state 30 days waiting period for the outcome. This was never adhered to and people could do re-submissions of there applications and also start legal cases against DHA. Now unfortunately there is no where in the Act or Regulations that stipulate the turnaround time. 
However, it is in a directive that applications need to be submitted 60 days before they expire. So those who managed to submit before this time have a legal leg to stand on, should their visa not be issued within 60 days.


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Legalman

Thank you for your reply.

I did manage to submit me original renewal application before the 60 days but not my appeal. Any idea where that leaves me?

Also I am contemplating biting the bullet and leave with the dreaded stamp of 'undesirable' and fight the ban from Denmark. My dad is ill and I need to see him. Do you have any indications how long it takes to do an overstays appeal?

Kindest regards


----------



## hilrap (Jul 31, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Moto,
> 
> Before the new regulations, DHA receipts used to state 30 days waiting period for the outcome. This was never adhered to and people could do re-submissions of there applications and also start legal cases against DHA. Now unfortunately there is no where in the Act or Regulations that stipulate the turnaround time.
> However, it is in a directive that applications need to be submitted 60 days before they expire. So those who managed to submit before this time have a legal leg to stand on, should their visa not be issued within 60 days.


Dear LegalMan, with some surprise I read your response to Moto80, about the "'legal' time frame on TRP appeals". On the 19th of Jan. 2015, you responded to an other user saying, I quote:


LegalMan said:


> Anything longer than 30 days (stated in the law) and I would suggest sending them a legal demand letter.


See: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...estions-about-appeal-process.html#post6141898

The later informed my decision to get your assistance for a legal demand letter (which has not yet been send). Can we please discuss?

Thanks. 
hilrap


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Moto,
> 
> Before the new regulations, DHA receipts used to state 30 days waiting period for the outcome. This was never adhered to and people could do re-submissions of there applications and also start legal cases against DHA. Now unfortunately there is no where in the Act or Regulations that stipulate the turnaround time.
> However, it is in a directive that applications need to be submitted 60 days before they expire. So those who managed to submit before this time have a legal leg to stand on, should their visa not be issued within 60 days.


HI there I have a similar issue:

1. Corporate general manager visa applied for in November
2. Rejected in December due to the absence of a "proof of registration with authority" (Useless in my mind!!! My friends all got CGM without it, as you don't need to registered with any body to be a manager!)
3. Appeal applied for on Jan 28th and still no news. I have a job lined up and I cannot take it until I have a visa. Unacceptable.

Anyone who have info or reco?

Thanks,
Enrico


----------

